# Submit Button "als Text"



## lordimac (12. Januar 2004)

Mahlzeit

Ich bräuchte irgendwie ein JS welches beim klick auf einen Text ne normale Submit Aktion ausführt.

Hab nen Voting Script auf meine Main Page integriert und da schaut nen Button ziemlich doof aus.

Plz keine Tips wegen "Button Hintergrund ändern damit dieser unsichtbar wird" etc. bringt nicht den gewünschten Effekt :/

Form Tag ist folgender:


```
<form action = "phpVoting.php?cmd=show_votings&amp;refid=1&amp;what=add" method = "post" name = "voting">
```

Und der Button:


```
<input type = "submit" value = "Vote" class = "submit" />
```

BIn für jeden Tip dankbar.

Danke, lordimac


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (12. Januar 2004)

Hi,

prinzipiell kann man ein Formular per JavaScript ausführen:


```
Formularname.submit
```

Dieses kannst Du recht einfach in einen Link packen:


```
<A HREF="" OnClick="Formularname.submit">Link</A>
```

Problem: einige Browser stören sich an dem HREF=""


Dunsti


----------



## lordimac (12. Januar 2004)

Kannst du mir mal bitte den kompletten Javascript Tag geben?

Danke


----------



## Sven Mintel (12. Januar 2004)

Das vom Andreas war schon alles...fehlen nur die runden Klammern hinter submit:

```
<form name="formularname">
<!--Formularelemente-->
</form>
<a href="javascript:document.formularname.submit()">
senden
</a>
```
übliche Anmerkung:javascript gehört dabei zusammmen geschrieben


----------



## lordimac (12. Januar 2004)

Dankeschön   wunderbar 

lordimac


----------



## Atlanx (10. Februar 2005)

Was macht man, wenn man zwei Submitbuttons hat?

Wie überträgt man dann den Wert?
zb. loeschen oder eintragen

....submit(loeschen)
....submit(eintragen)

Geht sowas in der Art?


----------



## Sven Mintel (10. Februar 2005)

Wenn du genau schaust, gehts hier darum, dass man *keinen* Submit-Button hat.
 Der Wert eines gedrückten Submit-Buttons wird dann übertragen, wenn der Submit-Button einen _*Name*_n hat.


----------

